

Supernormal Stimuli: This Is Your Brain on Porn, Junk Food, and the Internet - mapleoin
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/gregory-ciotti/supernormal-stimuli-this-_b_5584972.html

======
piotr2b
Just a small point: the Internet is not the web. I've chosen to stay away from
Facebook for a whole month. It'll end on Aug 2nd. It's uneasy but after all
it's a good way to hang on with real friends and not just fb acqaintances ~

